# ABT's, Cheese, Shrooms, Eggs's and Ribs



## jamminjimi (Feb 14, 2010)

Well I had a long day of smoking. My wife wanted a rack of ribs. The boys in the hood wanted appatizers. I wanted cheese. Well now this makes for a long and exciting day. I started out by smoking cheese on my MES. 
The cheese selection first smoke so went small.





Cold smoke house was able to maintain between 80* and 95* temps.




TBS



Smoked 




Next started the BB ribs. I smoked 2 hours wrapped and added the ABT's and shrooms. The shrooms went so fast I did not get pics. Look carefully you will see one wrapped in bacon.











Had to try some eggs just for the health of it.





Lots of beer, food and good times. My buds were a little concerned about taking pics of food. 

Enjoy!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 14, 2010)

Looks fantastic! Like your cold smoker set up too...
Wish my garage was that organized.


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 14, 2010)

Sounds like a fun smoking day.  Love the cold smokebox.


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 14, 2010)

Just noticed your location, I thought I smelled something


----------



## jamminjimi (Feb 14, 2010)

Well I hope it smelled good. Cause it sure tasted good.


----------

